# some questions about hash



## jun (Oct 14, 2006)

hi guys  i am living in HongKong ,
and i'm buying hash from some pakistan dealers living in HongKong as well.
it's black-colored one ,someone tell me people call it paki-black ,
here's my questions :
what's the differnent between "chocolate" and "paki black"?
i just clicked on the topic above and i saw "chocolate" is used for relaxing and mind-altering ..and people got some great insights from smokin them?
but the black one for me is not ,it makes me feel hurry ,worried ,and tired ,and the thoughts would go into the bad way.
i'm forced to buy paki-black because there's no "weed" or better thing in HongKong these days ..need to wait for a long while,maybe there is ,but now its very expensive ,
like 28g = $2XXX HKD for "just OK" quality ..and paki-black's much cheaper that i could easy to afford ,so i'm forced.
could someone tell me what is paki-black?is it dirty and BAD?
guys i know nothing ,please correct me if i said something wrong 
and sorry for my bad english , thx


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 15, 2006)

I think one of the 'old schoolers' would have more information on this one, I only have experience with more modern types of domestic stuff.


----------



## can of ownage (Oct 16, 2006)

Jun your english is fine and about your problem, im not sure.Im not a hash person myself but paki-black doesnt sound too appealing. i mean really whered they grow that one?my alternative to u would be find yourself a seed and a cup.grow it next to a window at least, u wont have to spen 2$k bucks on stuff thats just "OK".if that really is not an option then jut take a chance on it. If u really want it that bad then try it out and ull know for sure what to expect next time.Good Luck there bud.​


----------



## Stoney Bud (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Jun! Here's a quote from a web page I found that explains how the Paki Black Hash is made. The guy is discussing a book:

"It's the autobiography of Howard Marks who smuggled hashish into England and Canada by the ton. He witnessed the tribesmen making hashish on the Pakistan/Afghani border (known as border hash). The technique he saw them using required them to pound the cannabis using a huge stone suspended from a see-saw like contraption. It was smashing the THC from the plant in a big wok shaped bowl. Underneath a fire was heating up the mixture, turning it black. So their technique forces the breakup of the resin glands and the heat activates the THC. 
You should be aware that sometimes black hash contains opium. But usually it is black due to the heat processing or because they gather the resins by hand (thus heating it) forming black charas (finger hash)."

The complete article is here:

*Hashish Making. How to make hashish.*

The part about "activating" the thc is baloney, but the heating process does melt the hash into a more pliable form in which it can be pressed more easily into bricks. It also makes it look black because of the heat and the impurities in it.

The hash you tried was probably from plants that were harvested too late. This makes the thc become degraded and worth less as hash. The extra heat also causes it to degrade slightly.

The high will be a laid back, couch buzz that will make you want to sleep. Back in the day, when I got my hands on some of it, I used to take a hit of speed to counter the couch lock. I don't promote speed, but it was the only way I could keep my eyes open on that stuff.

Good luck to you man!

Hey, don't worry about your English. I wish I could speak your language as well as you speak mine!!!! I can understand you perfectly!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey Jun

I'm not an expert....by far...but i am a 20 plus year hash smoker of all types and varieties

i have smoked the black hash you are speaking of and it is definitely one of the lower end qualities...but there is nothing wrong with this hash at all is highly marketed in Ontario, Canada....they love it there 

Stoney got it right with the impurities and heating turning it black

The lighter the color the purer the hash....but hash colors do vary greatly through shades of yellow to shades of green....a lot of the color of hash  depends on the strain of marijuana your using

heres a few different pics i have of hash that crossed my path in the past few years or hash that i made myself 

and i agree with Stoney....if only i could speak your language as well as you speak ours


----------



## thesingingdetective (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi Jun, I personally stay away from black and hard hash they don't give a pleasant stone. the soft dark brown with light brown in the middle will do the trick. Keep searching Jun... TSD


----------



## jun (Oct 21, 2006)

hey guys  THANKS ALL OF YOU ,seriousy,helped me alot ,
and i've been smokin black hash for 1 year plus ..
i wonder that the side-effects from smokin the black is harder(make my body worse) than weed's? ,when i am sober in the school ,the remaining THC in my body made me day-dreaming all the time ,and not interested to talk to others ..and sometimes afraid to the situation
But before 1year ago,i was a weed smoker, also when i am sober in the school ,the remaining THC from weed(hk's) that they gave me are laugh ,and perceptual thinking ,got great insights while i am living my life. 
Is there some different effects cause me like that between both stuff ??
if yes ,i would choose to stop. ....
this is my big problem .. jun here to say THANKS again!


----------

